# 1994 Altima Electrical Problems or Something Else??



## Nicegirl (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello all! I'm a newbie here, but a second time Altima owner. My current car is a 1994 Altima 5spd and I love it. It runs great, shift smooth, it's a great car. I do however, have a few concerns...

First, my battery connection is very loose and is being held tight with a vice grips tool. Seems to do the job for now, the car does have a sluggish startup though. 

Here's where I have some confusion:

- With the headlights on, the clock and radio goes dim. 
- With the headlights off, the clock and radio are fine until I step on the brakes-they go dim again. If I gradually push the brake pedal, they stay brightly lit up. 
- The gauge cluster works perfectly, however there is no backlight. I looked the fuse box and didn't see a fuse in the driver lights slot...Is a fuse all I need?
- The a/c and heat work great but only on high (level 4). Did a little research and it seems to be a common problem with these cars. 

I guess, I'd like to know if the lighting issue is major or just a product of bad battery connection. I would like to fix these myself, without paying for a mechanic if possible. Does anyone have any advice or help for me? Thanks for reading.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

Nicegirl said:


> Hello all! I'm a newbie here, but a second time Altima owner. My current car is a 1994 Altima 5spd and I love it. It runs great, shift smooth, it's a great car. I do however, have a few concerns...
> 
> First, my battery connection is very loose and is being held tight with a vice grips tool. Seems to do the job for now, the car does have a sluggish startup though.
> 
> ...



with headlights on should be normal because it wont be so bright at night.
with headlights off is different. i dont know about that. a/c is gonna be a blower motor resistor under the glove box on the a/c motor. i have it in stock and its $27.50 plus shipping.


----------



## Nicegirl (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the help with the a/c. How do I get to the part under the glove box, do I need to remove the dash or something? Go in thru the engine bay? 

Also, does anyone else have an idea why my car has these issues?


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

remove you glove box and it should be a 4 pin connector. if you buy my nissan one it may look different but its the right one


----------



## Nicegirl (Feb 5, 2009)

Also, my gauge cluster is dark, what can be the cause of this and can I fix this myself? Speedo, etc work fine. It just doesn't have any light behind it.

When I turn the key on A/C all lights come on but check engine light. Do I need to look at my fuses or do I need to take my ride to an auto electrician?


----------

